# Small batch mead vessels



## Muz (16/3/21)

I've been trying to work something out this morning and thought I would see if anyone else has already solved this problem.

I usually brew beer but lately I've enjoyed doing a mead or two. I like that they're relatively quick and easy to start and it's just a nice change from beer.

The question I have is regarding good vessels for small batch primary and secondary fermentation.

For my first batches I used 5 litre demijohns for both primary and secondary. I did about 4.2 litres for primary but when I transferred to a secondary 5 litre demijohn I end up with about 3.8 litres and lots of head space. Given that it's going to sit in there for a couple of months I'd love to have a smaller demijohn for secondary so that it fills right up to the neck to reduce this. I can't seem to find any 4 litre demijohns for sale. I can see a few 1 gallon ones which would be perfect but I've been told many of the ones advertised as 1 gallon are actually 5 litres.

How do other mead makers do ~4-5 gallon batchs?

Thanks.


----------



## MHB (17/3/21)

I to started out using 5L demijohns, found it handy to start another smaller bottle on the side. For me it was usually a 1L bottle but my loss on racking looks to have been a bit smaller. You might need a 1.2-2L bottle.
Start both in parallel, when racking combine into the second 5L demijohn, fill to around 50mm of the top and park it for as long as needed.
Later I used 10L demijohns and used one of the old 5L as the side bottle, same same just a question of scale.
Mark


----------



## clickeral (18/3/21)

The other option is oxygen purged mini kegs or growlers? slightly more expensive then 5L demijohns but also able to be used for other things 

Or split into 750ml bottles?


----------



## Hugh Coleman (21/6/21)

Hi Muz,

I spent a lot of time pondering this as well. Managed to get a few 4 litre glass wide mouthed jars from Geelong Home Brew that I just drilled a hole in the lids and put a gromet in for the air lock. I wanted wide mouths for later experiments with fruit and berries.

My first batch of mead had enough yield after primary to go back into a Carboy, but the second ended up in one of these jars as did my first batch of pear cider (which lost about a Litre from juice solids).

Unfortunately, these jars don't seem to be widely available, but I've also picked up a couple of 2 litre bottles of cheap plonk from the local bottle shop that were emptied down the sink and fit a standard bung just fine.

Cheers,

Hugh


----------

